# An evening stroll through Göttingen, Germany



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I took these pics about 4 weeks ago when I stopped to change trains in Göttingen.
The pics were taken between 6:30 and 8:30 pm in the evening so obviously I didn't cover the whole city but rather the city center and old-town.
Most shops closed at 7pm.









Göttingen is a town in southern Lower Saxony and has a population of about 130,000 plus 25,000 students that are enrolled in the old Georg-August University which was founded in 1737. (Ex-Chancellor Gerhard Schröder studied law there.)

The sign of a student-town - lots and lots of bicycles. This is just a small part of the giant bicyle parking in front of the central station.

















































































St.-Johannis Church



































































































St.-Jakobi Church



























St. Albani Church





















































































































The Leine.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Do Germans ever get tired of quaint gingerbread towns?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i really love this peaceful small town. especialy that little stream ,sweet.
and surprised to see so many bicycles in germany.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> Do Germans ever get tired of quaint gingerbread towns?


No, how could we? 

Göttingen seems to be a very nice town. I have never been there so far.


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

Summertime is definitely apparent in the picture.

Almost everyone is wearing sandals. There's even one pic where the guy is walking his dogs barefoot o__O;; 

Nice city


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> i really love this peaceful small town. especialy that little stream ,sweet.
> and surprised to see so many bicycles in germany.


Germany is a bycicle nation. Almost everybody has one (at least in the northern parts). That does not really have to do with being sporty.

Come to Muenster (thats where I´m from). THE bycicle city in Germany. 270.000 inhabitants and over 500.000 bikes. Bike paths, bike promenade, bike traffic lights, bike parking stands,....

by the way, maybe someone could start a Münster pic thread. I don't really know how to do so.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

I like Goettingen , Lower Saxonys answer to Heidelberg , my former hometown ...


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

would love to see some pics of other midsize german cities like muenter, heidelberg, etc.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Göttingen RULEZ :rock: Excellent pics!!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

christoph said:


> by the way, maybe someone could start a Münster pic thread. I don't really know how to do so.





defi said:


> would love to see some pics of other midsize german cities like muenter, heidelberg, etc.


I'm on it! 

You know I already uploaded picture threads of Goslar, Bremen and Lüneburg. Kinda sad about the missing search function though.

I'm planning to upload threads about Marburg, Schwerin, Bielefeld, Oldenburg, Celle, Osnabrück, Quedlinburg and Hannoversch-Münden as well.


----------



## SEAfan (Feb 13, 2006)

You made excellent use of your stopover between trains in Göttingen, StoneRose! :applause: A lovely evening in a lovely town. 

I enjoy threads like this and would like to see the other ones you made (or will make) as well. May I suggest that you put links to them into your signature, and presto, the need for a search is eliminated. :cheers1:


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

I absolutely loved staying in the smaller German towns when i was over there.

Looking at those pictures makes me want to go back


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Bird's Eye view now available for Göttingen:

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=14991724&encType=1


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

StoneRose said:


>


Who's this supposed to be?


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello UrbanSophist,

after one year waiting time you deserve an answer.  This statue is representing Georg Christoph Lichtenberg, a famous German scientist.

Here is the wikipedia link if you want to know more about him:

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Christoph_Lichtenberg


@StoneRose: Thanks for the beatiful pictures of my student town. Good idea with the link in your signature otherwise I wouldn´t even know about this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

And Göttingen too


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Passed by Göttingen once (train between Frankfurt and Hamburg). Have heard it is a beautiful city, and you proved it. Tourists, especially Scandinavian ones, really need to get off Autobahn!


----------

